# Most clustered area of bars?



## nick9 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am trying to arrange a pub/bar crawl for a friends birthday - I'm pretty new to Dubai. Any ideas of a good route? Walkable if possible! 

Thanks in advance,

Nick


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Think you should find a fair selection in Madinat Jumeirah.

Have a gud 'un


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Souk Al Bahar, (next to Dubai Mall)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

SZR, starting at Fairmont ending at Shangri-La. If you just want to keep it pubs, start at Fibbers, end at Longs. 

Bur Dubai, has about 5-6 in walkabout succession, though chances are you'll end up in places wives wouldn't approve off afters.

Now that I think about it Tecom's probably your best option now that Goodfellas, Rock Bottom etc have opened up to add to Nelsons, Crown & Lion, Belgian Beer Cafe. All walkable. Probably the best area where a croud of lads would attract less attention walking along the street too - remember it's illegal to be drunk* in public in Dubai


* 1 drink


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

JBR, start at Rosso on the south end and work your way down to Bartini at the Habtoor. If your still standing by that stage it's a short walk over to Barasti.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Tecom's probably your best option now that Goodfellas, Rock Bottom etc have opened up to add to Nelsons, Crown & Lion, Belgian Beer Cafe. All walkable.


Is there a good crowd around 7pm at the bars on a weekday like today  I gotta take a buddy of mine out after work, and was looking for a good bar to knock down a few pints.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, Monday nights you have quiz night at Nelsons and have usually found that busy. Anytime I've been to Crown and Lion there's always a respectable crowd in there no matter what night of week so hopefully you should have a decent night out.


----------

